# Utah NIT



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Okay--this is old news already but I just have to make the point: When Y fans picked on Utah for playing an easy schedule this year, the U fans trashed BYU and the WCC conference calling it a weak conference and high school gyms...ect.

I was rather pleased to see that the NIT placed the powerhouse PAC12 Utes against the fourth place team in the WCC (ST, Mary's).

This just goes to show that maybe the WCC isn't as weak as the Utes thought. Now I know any given team can have a bad night and get blown out--BYU/Utah game this year comes to mind as one, and maybe Utah/Arizona PAC12 tourney another, but I found it to be somewhat poetic justice that Utah lost to a WCC team after dissing on how weak the the teams are and if they were in that conference they would have won every game.

I guess the moral to all of this is that it is probably better to just let the play on the field or on the floor do the talking. The game last night did the talking and the walking for the WCC conference.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Utah sucks!!
Go BYU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Lets not start acting like ewts!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

WHAT are you even talking about? Football doesn't start for another five months!


----------

